# now let's ask the men...



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

In the ladies lounge GAsoccerman so graciously asked us about using vibrators, whether we own one, whether we use them, etc. So I'm wondering what you men use to help get your act done. Will you do it in front of your wife as well? When did you figure out how to play pocket pool? Do you do it at work? Have you gotten caught? Just some fun questions for the men now. 

For instance, I recently was in a group and the topic of one conversation was that {so and so} likes using conditioner as opposed to shampoo in the shower. Conditioner is slimier and doesn't bubble up like shampoo does. His wife wonders why the conditioner runs out quicker than the shampoo!!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

MAybe I am different because thanks to my MD I have a low labido and compared to what I have hear always have. Don't get me wrong I like sex, but it is more of a mind thing and not something my body craves. I feel better bonded with the wife when we have sex but other then that there isn't much time I would have alone anyways as I take care of four little ones. So I don't have much time on my hands. Forgive the pun.

draconis


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

One of the steps that my spouse and I have taken in terms of finding a middle ground for our sexual issues is co-masturbation.

It relieves a degree of tension, or pressure, if there are ongoing issues. In my case, part of our issues stem from my wife finding intercourse painful. So, given that we can share that experience, we have used it as a bridge to recovering intimacy. Needless to say, the journey has had it's peaks and valleys. On the plus-side, our relationship is open enough that I don't need to feel embarrassed or ashamed, or tell my wife that I'm in the bathroom combing my hair. On the downside, I think any man would prefer his partner over his right hand.

*Edit: as for the 'when' question, I actually find that interesting. I was young - real young, and frankly don't have a sense for what age is common for males to start masturbating. I think I was maybe seven or eight. At that age there is no ejaculate - just the feel good. I remember the first time there was fluid along with the feeling, and I was absolutely terrified.

Oh, and the conditioner thing is absolutely true.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok since I started the women's one, I guess it is only fair I answer this question.

I did not become sexual active at all, until the age of 16, I happened to have a girlfriend who ended up being a nympho. We would come home everyday from school and go to her house and have sex, I am talking daily. Why do I say she was a Nympho...Because I found out years later, she was also doing it with my BF at the same time...The girl could not get enough.

but after that...dry spell for a bit...That is where the self masturbation came into play, going from daily to zero is tough... :rofl:

Anyway I fantasied about various girls from school, etc.

Well now that I am with my wife, we had a long distance relationship, she went to school in PA and I went to school in NJ, so there was ALLOT of phone sex going on, we actually learned what got each other off and what we liked.

Now a days I probably masturbate daily, Most of the fantasies involve my wife and me, other men(with wife), orgies, etc Stuff that would never happen.

I do watch porn, but do not get off on it, I find it boring, to fake. My wife and I have made sex tapes and I get off on that all the time, I find that one truly HOT.

Several ways of doing this...The hand no lotion, and Also I like the humping my pillow using a sock method (go ahead and laugh) it's all mental anyway. 

I have been caught by my wife, but she will either say finish up or ask me to stop so she can finish me.

I do it often when my wife is tired and I am horny, she goes to bed, I take care of business so she can sleep and I can get the "horniness" out of my system, otherewise I will be up all night.

Not into models or famous women, I prefer the ordinary woman. I find the nice woman that is Slightly naughty the most attractive.

My #1 fantasy is me and my wife in a threesome with another man, the part that gets me off is imagining my wife getting completely satisfied and enjoying two men......Something that will never happen in real life.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

michzz said:


> Yes, I got caught by a neighbor girl also as a teen. She barged into my room one day visiting. At first she was surprised and apologetic and I was embarrassed. But you know what? After we were sitting there for a bit, she wanted me to let her see me do it.
> 
> She didn't want to have sex, she just wanted to watch.
> 
> ...


Michzz

I couldn't help but chuckle and think of Fast Times at Ridgemont High. Sounds like you faired better than Judge Reinhold.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Michzz
> 
> I couldn't help but chuckle and think of Fast Times at Ridgemont High. Sounds like you faired better than Judge Reinhold.


Yeah, at 14 I didn't know how to shift it to getting laid that day, but nonetheless, it was thrilling. She'd never seen a guy "finish" before and she was kinda surprised, almost shocked.

I didn't realize it at the time, but that day resulted in me getting dates from several of her girlfriends, because they'd all heard about it and they got curious. 

No, I didn't launch into a career of wanking for the girls. Just got into the usual teenager backseat of the car stuff. However, several girls did admit they knew about it and were curious.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

bhappy3 said:


> In the ladies lounge GAsoccerman so graciously asked us about using vibrators, whether we own one, whether we use them, etc. So I'm wondering what you men use to help get your act done. Will you do it in front of your wife as well? When did you figure out how to play pocket pool? Do you do it at work? Have you gotten caught? Just some fun questions for the men now.
> 
> For instance, I recently was in a group and the topic of one conversation was that {so and so} likes using conditioner as opposed to shampoo in the shower. Conditioner is slimier and doesn't bubble up like shampoo does. His wife wonders why the conditioner runs out quicker than the shampoo!!!


I generally use a video, and a little KY. I have done it at work in the past, and would probably do it again in the future. I have an obnoxiously high libido, and my wife can't keep up. Gotta mix it up somehow...


----------

